# Notebook für AutoCAD möglich?



## erdal93 (29. September 2017)

*Notebook für AutoCAD möglich?*

Hallo Leute,

meine Mutter braucht ein Notebook für die Arbeit. Es wird hauptsächlich für AutoCAD genutzt. Leider hab ich da keine Ahnung was gebraucht wird und wieviel Leistung die Software benötigt. Wir suchen nun Eins, wenn möglich unter 700€. Ist das überhaupt möglich? 

Gruß,
erdal93


----------



## rabe08 (29. September 2017)

*AW: Notebook für AutoCAD möglich?*

Im Prinzip kann man auch mit Autocad mit einem Notebook arbeiten. Was passgenau gebraucht wird, hängt stark von der Größe der der Projekte ab. Gedacht für diesen Zweck ist sowas: 20HJS27B00, Lenovo Campus ThinkPad(R) P51 fur Studenten - CampusPoint - Notebooks fur Studenten, Schuler, Lehrkrafte und naturlich alle Anderen. Das ist noch eine der "dünner" ausgestatteten Versionen. Die Dinger gibt es auch als 17" mit Xeon und ECC-RAM. Egal welche Ausführung, egal welcher Hersteller, diese Geräte liegen weit über Deinem Budget.

Die Idee ist, so ein Notebook als Basis zu nehmen und den Arbeitsplatz zusätzlich mit einem größeren Monitor auszustatten, was für Autocad ein große Vorteil ist. Gerade bei großen Projekten ist es schön, sich das ganz in vernünftiger Größe auch mal in der Übersicht anzuschauen. Da kommen schnell 32"er ins Spiel. Als absolute Sahneausstattung habe ich so einen Arbeitsplatz auch schon mal mit Wacom Cintiq 27QHD Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland plus 32"er gesehen. 

o.k., verlassen wir das Optimum, will ich mir auch nicht leisten. Um was vernünftiges zu haben, würde ich zu soetwas greifen: Lenovo ThinkPad W530 - 2447-GW3/2463-A24/A71/B73 | LapStore.de. Vorteil gegenüber Neu-Notebooks für das Geld: in der Klasse sind 16GB RAM nicht dabei. Sehr wichtig für Autocad. i7 schadet auch nicht. Ganz besonders wichtig ist die Profi-Grafikkarte. Nur diese profitieren von den speziellen Treiberanpassungen für z.B. Autocad. Die Quadros sind nicht auf hohe 3D Leistung in einem Fenster optimiert, sondern auf maximale Anwendungsperformance in vielen Fenstern.  In neu sind vergleichbare aktuelle Geräte weit von Deinem Budget entfernt. Siehe oben. Ich kaufe Notebooks schon länger gebraucht, da kriegst Du einfach mehr für Dein Geld. Auch wenn die CPU nicht mehr die neueste Generation ist.  Ich bevorzuge Geräte vom Händler, die haben dann auch Gewährleistung. Bei ebay kannst Du noch etwas mehr sparen. Dann aber oft ohne Garantie. Im Thinkwiki-Forum gibt es auch schon mal interessante Angebote; da die Leute dort einen Ruf zu verlieren haben, ist das für mich trotz Privatverkauf ohne Gewährleistung auch eine Option.

Falls es jetzt nicht möglich ist, würde ich trotzdem anfangen, noch etwas Geld zurückzulegen und das Setup dann noch mit sowas ergänzen: 61AEGAT3EU, Lenovo ThinkVision P24h - CampusPoint - Notebooks fur Studenten, Schuler, Lehrkrafte und naturlich alle Anderen Ist nicht das allerbeste, was es in dem Bereich gibt, P/L für Anwendungen aber schon ziemlich optimal. Macht das Arbeiten deutlich angenehmer als ein 15" Notebook-Display.


----------



## amdahl (29. September 2017)

*AW: Notebook fÃ¼r AutoCAD mÃ¶glich?*

Hätte ich selber nicht besser schreiben können 
Beim Preis für ein W530 lässt sich mittlerweile noch ein bisschen was machen: Lenovo ThinkPad W530 Quad Core i7-3740QM 2,7GHZ 8Gb 240GB SSD 1920x1080 K1000M   | eBay
weitere 8GB RAM sind schnell und günstig nachgerüstet.


Auch wenn ich Thinkpad-Fanboy bin, auch andere Mütter haben schöne Töchter     
HP ZBook 15 | LapStore.de -> hat "nur" einen schnellen dualcore, daher der günstige Preis
HP ZBook 15 | LapStore.de
Dell Precision M4800 | LapStore.de -> SSD nachrüsten
Die drei sind alle eine Generation jünger und haben ein Numpad, ist u.U ganz praktisch.


----------



## rabe08 (30. September 2017)

*AW: Notebook für AutoCAD möglich?*

Natürlich sind die HPs und Dells auch Ihr Geld wert. Zum Einschätzen meiner Meinung: ich mag die HPs und Dell nicht. Hat was mit Prägung zu tun. 

Dell fand ich früher - mit den aktuellen Notebooks hatte ich noch nichts zu tun - nicht durabel genug. Die Materialien von Lenovo waren deutlich besser. Allerdings muss man sagen: Lenovo hat da stark nachgelassen. Wenn Du ein 6 Jahre altes Thinkpad komplett zerlegst, kannst Du aus den Einzelteilen ein Auto bauen, soviel Metall war darin verbaut, z.B. zur Versteifung des Deckels. Bei den aktuellen ist das längst nicht mehr so extrem. 

Ein Freund von mir konnte mal aus seiner Firma ein aussortiertes T61 mitnehmen. Ist durchaus heute noch zum Coden resp. als Schreibmaschine zu gebrauchen. Da wir ja alle mit einem Multi-Machine-Setup arbeiten (ich habe 5 Computer auf meinem Schreibtisch), war irgendwann nur noch auf dem Fußboden Platz für das Teil. Er ist mit seinen 1,95m/100 kg einmal voll draufgetreten - am T61 war NICHTS zu sehen. Tastatur, Deckel, Screen, Gehäuse, hat alles gehalten. Wir halten fest: die Belastungsgrenze von alten Lenovos liegt bei deutlich über 100kg/Fußfläche.

Bei HP hatte ich immer etwas Bauchschmerzen mit dem Support. Ist aber wohl besser geworden, gerade im Business-Bereich. Ich hatte neulich noch einen HP-Techniker da wegen eines Druckers. Wir waren selbst an den Problemen schuld. Berechnet wurde aber nichts, fand ich o.k.

Zu Amdahl noch kurz: ja, ein Numpad ist praktisch. Ich gebe gerne Parameter über die Tastur ein und Wackel mir das nicht mit der Maus reps. Digitizer zurecht. Dafür ist ein Numpad wirklich gut. Allerdings habe ich, wenn ich stationär arbeite, immer eine gute Tastatur angeschlossen, hängt fest am Dock. Darum ist das ein Punkt, der für mich nicht entscheidungsrelevant wäre und den ich daher nicht beachtet hatte.


----------



## Abductee (30. September 2017)

*AW: Notebook für AutoCAD möglich?*

AutoCAD auf einem 15 oder 17" Bildschirm? Grausige Vorstellung.
Da würd ich lieber in einen 27" Monitor und platzsparendes ITX-System investieren.


----------



## erdal93 (30. September 2017)

*AW: Notebook für AutoCAD möglich?*

Vielen Dank für eure Antworten . Also um ein schickes Notebook für die Anforderungen zu finden für die Mutter wird wohl ein tiefer Griff in den Geldbeutel notwendig sein oder? Was ich jetzt raus lesen konnte ist folgendes: am Besten 16GB RAM, eine Grafikkarte die nicht diese Intel HD ist, eine SSD und am Besten auch die Möglichkeit zum anschließen an ein größeres Monitor. 

Der Lenovo ThinkPad W530 sieht eigentlich ganz gut aus für den Preis. Ich selber habe einen Dell XPS15 mit einem i7-6700HQ 2.6GHz, 16GB RAM, 512GB SSD und einer GeForce 960M. Würde sowas theoretisch dann auch reichen?


----------



## amdahl (30. September 2017)

*AW: Notebook für AutoCAD möglich?*

Das hat eben eine GTX und keine Quadro. Wenn professionell mit CAD gearbeitet wird würde ich wenn es geht nicht auf eine Quadro verzichten. Das ganze KANN größtenteils auf Consumer-Karten laufen, es kann aber auch passieren dass manche Features dann einfach nicht funktionieren oder die Software abschmiert. Zudem sind die Quadros durch optimierte Treiber bei manchen Workloads in CAD-Programmen um ein Vielfaches schneller als ihr GTX-Pendant.
Was stimmt denn mit dem Zbook 15 nicht? Schick ist es doch, zumindest nach Workstation-Maßstäben.


----------



## erdal93 (1. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Notebook für AutoCAD möglich?*

Hast recht aber im Endeffekt wird sich dann meine Mutter entscheiden müssen, wenn es um die Optik geht. Gibts noch vergleichbare Laptops wie die beiden ? Dann kann ich ihr mehrere zeigen ..


----------



## amdahl (1. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Notebook für AutoCAD möglich?*

HP, Dell, und Lenoovo hatten wir ja schon Beispiele im Thread.
Fehlt nur noch Fujitsu um die Riege komplett zu machen Fujitsu CELSIUS H730 15,6", Core i7-4800MQ, Quadro K2100, 16GB RAM, 500 GB, #802  | eBay
Dass man Laien immer schlecht umstimmen kann wenn sie ein technisches Produkt nach optischen Gesichtspunkten kaufen wollen ist mir klar. Aber sag ihr zumindest welche Probleme hier mit Consumer-Grafikkarten auftreten KÖNNEN demit die nicht am Ende auf dich zurück fallen


----------



## Abductee (1. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Notebook für AutoCAD möglich?*

Autodesk - Certified Hardware - Find Recommended Hardware
Da sieht man was Autodesk offiziell supportet.


----------



## amdahl (2. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Notebook für AutoCAD möglich?*

Eben landete mal wieder der Newsleter von delwi it in meinem Postfach. Da sind auch interessante Angebote dabei:
Suchergebnis fur 8570w | Delwi IT-Remarketing GmbH


----------

